# Soundcard for laptop?



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a Dell XPS M170 laptop with some internal soundcard.

Was thinking of getting this:

http://dk.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=10769

Worth the upgrade?

Also on top of that considering getting a better microphone!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Worth the upgrade?


Well, REW certainly doesn't require a good soundcard to work properly. You can get the cheapest one available as long as it has a line-in and line-out.

A good SPL/mic to buy is the Galaxy CM-140. We have the calibration file for it on the download page.

brucek


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

A good outboard soundcard to get is the M Audio Mobile Pre USB. A good mike would be the Behringer ECM 8000. You can generally find both together for about $150 on the street. Quite a few people use this setup.


----------

